# „Core values” - de tradus



## vincix

Salut,

Mă interesează să traduc sintagma „core values” în limba română. E sensul mai general, corporatist.

Un exemplu ar fi:

 			 				 					I’m thinking about a company that shares your core values. In my experience, when a person’s core values are not aligned with a company’s values, it’s rarely a great situation—short term or long term.


----------



## int

Îmi pare că expresia generală este "valori fundamentale".

Exemplu: "Politica noastră este condiţionată de scopurile generale ale firmei [...], fiind clădită pe *valorile* umane *fundamentale*, formate în timp, ca o carte de vizită a firmei."


----------



## vincix

int said:


> Îmi pare că expresia generală este "valori fundamentale".
> 
> Exemplu: Politica noastră este condiţionată de scopurile generale ale firmei [...], fiind clădită pe *valorile* umane *fundamentale*, formate în timp, ca o carte de vizită a firmei.




Mulțumesc pentru răspuns.


----------



## farscape

Variante:

Valori sau principii esențiale - gândindu-mă că esență e mai aproape de _core_, sau chiar principii călăuzitoare. Uită-te și aici în paragraful "Corporate Core Values".

"... are the guiding principles that help to define how the corporation would behave."

Later,
.


----------



## vincix

farscape said:


> Variante:
> 
> Valori sau principii esențiale - gândindu-mă că esență e mai aproape de _core_, sau chiar principii călăuzitoare. Uită-te și aici în paragraful "Corporate Core Values".
> 
> "... are the guiding principles that help to define how the corporation would behave."
> 
> Later,
> .



Da, dar aici nu e o problemă de semantică, ci mai degrabă de convenție, adică de felul în care sintagma a ajuns să fie cunoscută. Și eu însumi am întâlnit, ulterior, varianta cu „valori fundamentale”.


----------



## fathe

„valori de bază”


----------



## vincix

O contribuție realmente esențială după tot ce s-a scris mai sus!


----------



## fathe

Ai dreptate, contribuția intră în "core values"


----------



## Manyeo

Valori fundamentale sună cel mai bine...

De exemplu,  "the *core values* of the European Union" se traduce în mod oficial prin "valorile fundamentale ale Uniunii Europene".


----------

